

Do you love Rails and Ruby? So do I, please mentor me! - adrianmn

After spending few weeks on learning python/django and ruby/rails and going over the tutorials I feel ruby and rails are a much better fit for me.<p>I am 31 and I am learning it full time.<p>Are you enthusiastic about Rails and would like to guide me in the learning process? I have temporary added both my Skype and email address in my profile(I would prefer Skype).<p>Thanks, 
Adrian
======
padseeker
Dear adrianmn

I probably not the type of experienced mentor you are looking for. However
I've been using rails for about a 1.5 years and have managed to accomplish
most of what I've wanted to do with rails in building my own startup app -
padseeker.com.

I'd be happy to do what I can to help. Drop me a line and I will do what I
can. At the very lest if you are having some of the same issues I had when I
started perhaps I can be of service.

While we are on the subject the most valuable book I've purchased in learning
rails has been The Rails 3 Way by Obie Fernandez. I highly recommend it.

<http://tr3w.com/>

Also I used 2 forums frequently when I hit the wall trying to tackle rails
problems. I recommend joining both of them and using them frequently. When I
have an issue I post it on both forums - Rails Forum and Stack Overflow;

<http://www.railsforum.com/>

<http://stackoverflow.com/>

~~~
adrianmn
Thanks. You have no contact options listed and I don't like using whois
contact data. I have my contact details in my profile if you would like to
reach me.

------
gary4gar
I have got basics of rails under the
belt([https://github.com/thoughtbot/trail-
map/blob/master/trails/r...](https://github.com/thoughtbot/trail-
map/blob/master/trails/rails.md)) but still there is plenty to learn. so lets
collaborate, share our learning experiences, give/get advice & solve problems.
This way we can help each other.

Skype: gaurishs

Google Plus(for hangouts): <https://plus.google.com/111797581157961256980/>

------
Brian_Curliss
Adrian, If you receive _too many_ offers, and I hope you do, please pass a few
over to me :)

~~~
adrianmn
Will do but it doesn't seem to be heading that way :)

Are you also learning Rails?

~~~
muellerwolfram
i wish you luck finding someone, because i know how good it feels to have a
mentor. but if you don't: don't worry. you actually don't need a (single)
mentor. the internet is your mentor.

i started learning rails 2-3 month ago, and because of its popularity their
are tons of free resources, tons of people willing to help out on
stackoverflow. almost every question i had, and typed into google, was already
answered on a blog or on stackoverflow. and if you do have a very specific
question, that is not already answered (i doubt it), i guarantee you, someone
_will_ answer, if you properly ask on stackoverflow.

good starting points are:

<http://ruby.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-book>

<http://railscasts.com/>

i would especially recommend working through the rails book. its not your
typical programming book. its more like a really long, in-depth and well
written tutorial. it took me two weeks (i skipped some of the chapters) to
work through the book, and afterwards i really felt i knew enough to start
working on my own project.

